# [SOLVED] Red ARtifacts



## Nikolai1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello there.. So, today, I have been playing SA:MP (San Andreas Multi Player) 
and, all of a sudden bam, my screen stops and red squares appear on my screen, my sound is still continuing, a blue screen appeared and it restarted my computer. When it started restarting I noticed red artifacts, red vertical stripes, it goes cyan when I am on white surface. I solved the problem two times. I restarted my computer and it was all cool untill now. Whenever I restart my PC, I get those red artifacts. I can't turn on my PC on normal mode, I have to get it going on Safe mode untill I turn off my driver for Graphic's card (If I would chose normal mode with my driver on, before entering to windows, blue screen would appear) then I can turn on normal mode, I just don't have sound, I can't set my normal resolution and I get these artifact's. I tried to swap monitors, it's the same on another monitor, so I blame my graphic's card.. I think it may be overheating or maybe it just needs another driver. I've been trying to find newer drivers but I didn't find 'em. My Graphic's card is ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series. 
I've been also re-plugging my graphic's card and still the same. When I press print screen on my keyboard and open it up in paint, when I drag paint all over my screen I can't see any artifact's. It's just in this specific area. It's four of them. Hope you guys can help me, and than's in advance.
P.S I wasn't so sure where to post this thread, hope it's in the right section.. Sorry about that.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Red ARtifacts*

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.

Try your GPU in another PC or try another GPU in your PC.


----------



## Nikolai1 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Red ARtifacts*

Alright, this is only what I can find about my PC, when I go to start and then right click my computer and this appears, so this is what it says..

Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) 8450 Triple-Core Processor 2.10 GHz
Installed Memory (RAM): 3.00 GB
System Type: 32-bit operating system
Pen and Touch: No Pen or Touch Input is available for this Display

This is what I get from Speccy
Operating System
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit SP1
CPU
AMD Phenom X3 8450	24 °C
Toliman 65nm Technology
RAM
3.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR2 @ 401MHz (6-6-6-18)
Motherboard
ASUSTeK Computer INC. M2N-XE (AM2)	45 °C
Graphics
Standard Monitor ([email protected])
ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series (ASUStek Computer Inc)
Hard Drives
466GB Western Digital WDC WD50 00AAKX-001CA SCSI Disk Device (ATA)
Optical Drives
DTSOFT Virtual CdRom Device
Optiarc DVD RW AD-7200S SCSI CdRom Device
Audio
AMD High Definition Audio Device

I also tried to enter BIOS today and random black dots appeared on my monitor without artifacts, just dots. I hope I provided enough of information above.. And sorry about my grammar, I am trying my best


----------



## Nikolai1 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Red ARtifacts*

Alright, so I just accidently clicked onto Counter Strike 1.6 and umm, it just started and I couldn't see any artifacts, but I could barely see green dots on black surface, this time they were horizontal. I don't get anything, I am jsut confused like hell...


----------



## Nikolai1 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Red ARtifacts*



Nikolai1 said:


> Alright, so I just accidently clicked onto Counter Strike 1.6 and umm, it just started and I couldn't see any artifacts, but I could barely see green dots on black surface, this time they were horizontal. I don't get anything, I am jsut confused like hell...


Oh, I just figured out that I didn't plug in my sound device into right hole.. It's all cool with the sound now.

Alright, so, the pictures from my Mobile Telephone..
Photo Album - Imgur
The green dots are in Counter Strike 1.6 on a dark surface.


----------



## Nikolai1 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Red ARtifacts*

Is anyone gonna respond or help me please? I have been waiting and I don't know what should I do.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Red ARtifacts*

Hi please run this take a screen shot and post Speccy - System Information - Free Download also take the side of the computer and look for the psu and post the make and model and wattage, on the face of it you have what appears as a graphics issue but the proper spec and power supply will help us figure out if it is indeed that problem


----------



## Nikolai1 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Red ARtifacts*

http://i.imgur.com/d1FWp.jpg - Picture from Speccy
http://i.imgur.com/rTfct.jpg - My PSU
http://i.imgur.com/AeZvo.jpg - I think this image is pretty obvious


----------



## Nikolai1 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Red ARtifacts*

I solved this problem. I bought a new Graphic's card. And um, I guess that was the only solution.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad you got the issue resolved, but, you have a low quality underpowered PSU and that is the most probable cause of the GPU failure. It will do the same to the new GPU.
What GPU did you use for a replacement?


----------



## Nikolai1 (Oct 21, 2012)

I was a bit low on money so I took MSI NVIDIA GeForce 620.. I will soon be getting a new PSU though.


----------

